# مطلوب اماكن تدريب سيارات فى مصر ....مساعده



## eftekasat3 (20 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

اعرفكم بنفسى احمد فوده خريج 2010 قسم هندسة الانتاج و التصميم الميكانيكى

انا نفسى اشتغل فى مجال السيارات سواء كان صيانه تصميم جوده ورش الخ ...

بس كنت عايز استفسر اذا كان فى اماكن معينه بتدى دورات سياارت بحيث افهم الموضوع اكتر 

او تنصحونى انى اخد دورات الاول ولا ادور على شغل وهتعلم من الشغل

وياريت لو حد شغال فى المجال ده ينصحنى ؟؟

ايه الحاجات اللى المفروض تبقى معايا سواء دورات او برامج كمبيوترو علشان انجح فى المقابلات و لا كله واسطه ولا ايه النظام و ادور على شغل فين ؟؟​


----------



## captainhass (20 نوفمبر 2010)

eftekasat3 قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> اعرفكم بنفسى احمد فوده خريج 2010 قسم هندسة الانتاج و التصميم الميكانيكى
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم أخى الكريم

هذا الرابط سيفيدك فى ما تبحث عنه أن شاء الله

Automotive training center

أما بخصوص التدريب العملى فابحث عن مراكز التدريب المهنى بمحافظتك
هناك دورات مستمرة طوال العام
الكورس يستمر أسبوعين فقط و هو مجانى فلا تقلق

كل عام و أنتم بخير​


----------



## eftekasat3 (23 نوفمبر 2010)

captainhass قال:


> السلام عليكم أخى الكريم
> 
> هذا الرابط سيفيدك فى ما تبحث عنه أن شاء الله
> 
> ...



مشكوور اخى الكريم على ردك
وفعلا فى تدريب فى مراكز التدريب المهنى بس مفيش فيها صيانة سيارات اى او شىء من هذا القبيل ..


----------



## أبا الإحتراق (26 نوفمبر 2010)

eftekasat3 قال:


> مشكوور اخى الكريم على ردك
> وفعلا فى تدريب فى مراكز التدريب المهنى بس مفيش فيها صيانة سيارات اى او شىء من هذا القبيل ..


 السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته​ 
أخي الكريم : بعد نجاح تجربة التدريب في مركز صيانة شركة مرسيدس بنز العام السابق ، بدأت حملة دورات في جميع أعطال و ميكانيكا السيارات و كذلك دورات تدريبية متخصصة .

العنوان : سوق القنال - ش جسر السويس - القاهرة - مصر 
المسئول عن مواعيد التدريب ( أ / ماجد ) ( تليفون : xxxxxxxx )
المسئول عن إدارة التدريب : م / هاني شاكر 

يرجي الإتصال بإستاذ ماجد ما بين الثامنة صباحاً و الرابعة عصراً ((( فقط )))



ارجو الانتباه الي انه لا يجوز وضع ارقام الهاتف او البريد الالكتروني في المشاركات ، ويمكن ذلك عبر الرسائل الخاصة ، برجاء الالتزام بذلك 
​


----------



## eftekasat3 (27 نوفمبر 2010)

أبا الإحتراق قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته​
> أخي الكريم : بعد نجاح تجربة التدريب في مركز صيانة شركة مرسيدس بنز العام السابق ، بدأت حملة دورات في جميع أعطال و ميكانيكا السيارات و كذلك دورات تدريبية متخصصة .
> 
> العنوان : سوق القنال - ش جسر السويس - القاهرة - مصر
> ...



السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
​*مشكووور كتييير يا غالى ع المعلومه دى وربنا يحطهاللك فى ميزان حسناتك يارب
*
احب استفسر عن حاجه وبعتللك رساله ع الخاص ..​


----------



## eftekasat3 (8 ديسمبر 2010)

*+1*

*شكراا و ياريت اى حد عنده معلومات ممكن تفيدنى ميبخلش بيها*


----------



## محمد صالح 87 (13 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم 
اريد ان اخد كورسات سيارات لديكم ارجو منكم التواصل


----------

